# Justin Gypsy Boots?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

They don't look like they are anywhere near as thick as Fat Babies. I have a pair of the Ariats and those soles have some heavy duty tread too and they are a HEAVY boot. I wouldn't ride in them at all. The Justins look like they are about 1/2 as big a sole as the Araiats and if that's true, I wouldn't worry about riding in them.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My Fat Babies look like this one. 










These don't look near as thick.


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

My Justin Gypsy's are my primary riding boots and I love them! I preferred them over the Ariats I tried on because they fit my feet better, however you may find Ariats fit better for your feet. I've never had a stirrup issue with my boots and I've never had a hangup. They stay stable in the stirrup, never had an issue with them sliding forward but they will slide out if they need to. 

I have no experience with fatbaby's but have heard things from they're not ideal for riding to they're dangerous for riding.

I also have a pair of Tony Lama's that I really like that I'll use for shows. They fit my feet well too and they have a thinner sole than the gypsies so if you don't like the thickness of the Gypsies then that is a great option. They're also taller than the gypsies if that matters at all to you. 

I'll try to post pics of both in a second if I can.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have 4 pairs of the Gypsy's, one for streetwear and I walk everywhere in those, very comfortable, 2 for showing, black ones for my black chaps, beige for my beige chaps, and one pair for everyday riding, those are pink, lol.


----------



## kaitmelch123 (May 1, 2016)

Those are nice! Yeah, I see what you are saying. Now that I look at it the Fatbaby's tread is a lot thicker and rigid. Thank you!


----------



## kaitmelch123 (May 1, 2016)

Awesome! I really like the style of the gypsies and I have heard that they are very comfortable. Glad to hear about the stirrup safety. Yeah, I really like Tony Lama's they look like they are very high quality and I have heard really good things about them.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I love my pair! I've had mine for at least 5 years now and they are still going strong. They are comfortable and I use them for everything. Riding, regular trips into town, and even working in a food truck where they get frying oil spilled on them. I've never had a pair get stuck in the stirrup either. I would buy another pair in a heart beat.


----------



## TrailPixie (Dec 31, 2014)

I've had both. I think the ad for the Ariats actually says not to be worn for riding. The sole also wore out pretty quick on them (the crepe sole) & the leather separated from the sole (near the arch) on left and right boot after less than a year.

My Justin's are great for riding and have held up longer so far. IMO, I'd go with the Justins.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My best friend only rides in Gypsys. 

I prefer my Fat Babys. They DO NOT have the thick sole. Not all of them have that thick sole. Mine actually have a pretty thin sole (thinner than my Justin show boots). Mine are the ones with the Mossy Oak camo shafts and hot pink piping.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My best friend only rides in Gypsys.
> 
> I prefer my Fat Babys. They DO NOT have the thick sole. Not all of them have that thick sole. Mine actually have a pretty thin sole (thinner than my Justin show boots). Mine are the ones with the Mossy Oak camo shafts and hot pink piping.


Same. I've never really liked the Justin's as much, always preferred my Ariats. I also have the Mossy Oak Camo + Pink. They're _nothing _like the original FatBaby's except for the short tops & larger round toe. My parents bought me a pair of the FatBaby's when they first came out... they're not a boot I would recommend to anyone. They're heavy, the sole/tread is thick, & the toe is HUGE. The newer style is much more riding friendly.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

SketchyHorse said:


>


Yes! These!! I live in mine when not at work. I've ridden in western stirrups and English irons in them with equal ease.


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yes! These!! I live in mine when not at work. I've ridden in western stirrups and English irons in them with equal ease.


Hey Drafty if you ever come to work on a construction job, I found those exact same ariat fatbaby's with a steel toe in that color AND they're affordable! I was looking for some new steel toes because my current pair are kind of ugly and I found those and immediately thought of you on this thread. They're a bit different from the regular fatbaby's but I like them better than the Steel toe version of the Justin gypsys.

So I guess pretty soon people are going to see a short little girl running around the unit in some pink and camo fatbaby's!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I live in my justins. I actually have about four pair I think. They don't look cool w/ little shorts or skirts but they are so comfortable. I ride in them constantly.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Triumvirate said:


> Hey Drafty if you ever come to work on a construction job, I found those exact same ariat fatbaby's with a steel toe in that color AND they're affordable! I was looking for some new steel toes because my current pair are kind of ugly and I found those and immediately thought of you on this thread. They're a bit different from the regular fatbaby's but I like them better than the Steel toe version of the Justin gypsys.
> 
> So I guess pretty soon people are going to see a short little girl running around the unit in some pink and camo fatbaby's!


Those are awesome!!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I ride in my Gypsy's if I have to (mostly to show western). I find that the top edge of the boot tends to rub the inside of my calf, even when I wear tall boot socks. My pants also constantly get caught up on the top of the boot which makes the rubbing worse and also drives me nuts. What about paddock boots? They are meant for riding so have thinner soles and a snugger fit to ankle. 

Even as a western rider I still ride in my tall boots or paddock boots with half chaps because otherwise I get rubs on the inside of my leg.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

My oldest daughter has the Justin George Strait boots. Her first pair is 4.5 years old and just now looking like they need to be replaced. She has worn them very hard. Would hate to think of how many miles she has walked in them and then there's are the miles she has ridden in them.

Very good comfortable boots.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Are there any Justin's still Made In The USA? I was pretty upset with them when they changed and are now "Made In China."


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Kyleen Drake said:


> Are there any Justin's still Made In The USA? I was pretty upset with them when they changed and are now "Made In China."


Pretty sure they're all made in China now. My show boots say made in China on them, I believe.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

Last Justin's I owned were Made In the USA. I loved those.. I have not tried a pair since they moved. I think I'll change brands now though... I'll try American first, support the local home team.. Need to make a trip to Drysdales.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Kyleen Drake said:


> Last Justin's I owned were Made In the USA. I loved those.. I have not tried a pair since they moved. I think I'll change brands now though... I'll try American first, support the local home team.. Need to make a trip to Drysdales.


With as big as my calves are, the only way I can go American-made is to go custom, which I can't afford. :-(


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

I might end up going to the men's section, that doesn't bother me. If I can find the fit, price and features I want. Drysdales here in Tulsa usually has a good selection... I think my husbands' Carhearts might be durable enough but the toe would be too fat for riding..


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Pretty sure they're all made in China now. My show boots say made in China on them, I believe.


Darn. What a bummer.


----------

